# Pulse Fab RAC system Summer SALE!!!!!



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello all boaters! We are having an August sale for our RAC System product! The deal of the summer is on so get it will supplies last! The deal is the RAC system for $99.00 and you get one RAC(ammo can) free with your order(not including the cutting board RAC)! You can also use your 10% off coupon with your first purchase! What a great deal!!!!

Check it all out at our web site: pulsefab.com

please include which RAC (ammo can) you want with your order in the notes section or email our sales department. Sale ends Aug. 22nd!!!

The Pulse Team!


----------

